# ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات وبصراحة اخي/اختي
انظر لمعانيها السامية



الـحـياة

كل دمعة لها نهاية.. 
ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة.. 
ولكل بسمة نهاية.. 
ونهاية البسمة دمعة !.. 
و لحن الحياه بداية ونهاية.. 
بسمة ودمعة.. 
فلا تفرح كثيرا.. 
ولا تحزن كثيرا..

الـقـلـم

القلم صديقك الذي يبقى معك مادمت تهتم به.. 
وهو أداتك التي تعكس شخصك على مرآة الورق.. 
إنه هبة الله لبعض من الناس يحملوه سلاحا ومنارا.. 
يترجم بؤس قلوبهم وجراحاتهم الى قناديل تضئ دروب السعادة للآخرين 

أخطائنا

ليست المشكلة أن تخطئ.. 
حتى لو كان خطئك جسيما.. 
وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطأ وتتقبل النصح.. 
إنما العمل الجبار الذي ينتظرك حقا 
هو أن لالالالالالالالالالا تعود للخطأ أبدا 

لاتـقـف

لا تقف كثيرا عند أخطاء ماضيك.. 
لأنها ستحيل حاضرك جحيما.. 
ومستقبلك حُطاما.. 
يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار.. 
تعطيك دفعة جديدة في طريق الحق والصواب 

مـن يـكـرهـك ؟

ان يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بها 

شـروق وغـروب

لا تدع اليأس يستولي عليك، 
انظر الى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد، 
لتتعلم الدرس الذي أراد الله للناس أن يتعلموه.. 
ان الغروب لا يحول دون شروق مرة أخرى في كل صبح جديد 

لا تتـخـيـل

لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك.. 
ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء، 
لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك 
ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة.. 
بينما ينساب قطرة.. 
قطرة 

لا تحزن

لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما.. 
والوردة حنظلة.. 
والحديقة صخورا قاحلة 
لا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة.. 
لكن انظر الى عظمة من عصيت 
الدنيا كماء البحر.. 
كلما ازددت منه شربا.. 
ازددت عطشاً 
على العاقل أن يكون عالما بأهل زمانه.. 
مالكا للسانه بلاء الإنسان.. 
من اللسان 
لا تذل الناس لنفوذك وسلطتك.. 
فلو دامت لغيرك.. 
ما آلت اليك



منقول​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات*

شكرااااااااااا يا كاندى للموضوع الجميل ​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

كانــــــــدى


مشكورة على الكلمات الرائعة والموضوع الجميل 

من اين لكى بهذة الكلمات الرائعة

شكرا وربنا يخليكى لينا وتمتعينا كدة على طول بكلامك الرائع


----------



## happy angel (21 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> شكرااااااااااا يا كاندى للموضوع الجميل ​



ميرسى ليكى يا مرمر

رنبا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> كانــــــــدى
> 
> 
> مشكورة على الكلمات الرائعة والموضوع الجميل
> ...





ميرسى اوى لزوقك ولتشجيعك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات*



happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على الموضوع المميز​



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## dodi lover (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات*

ميرسى يا جميل على الموضوع



ومليون ألف شكر


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا جميل على الموضوع
> 
> 
> 
> ومليون ألف شكر



ميرسى ليكى ولزوقك يا قمر​


----------



## just member (24 يوليو 2008)

*اشكرك يا كاندى على الموضوع القيم دة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا تعنى لك هذه الكلمات*



come with me قال:


> *اشكرك يا كاندى على الموضوع القيم دة *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> *اتمنالك كل خير*​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

*ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات وبصراحة اخي/اختي
انظر لمعانيها السامية



الـحـياة

كل دمعة لها نهاية.. 
ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة.. 
ولكل بسمة نهاية.. 
ونهاية البسمة دمعة !.. 
و لحن الحياه بداية ونهاية.. 
بسمة ودمعة.. 
فلا تفرح كثيرا.. 
ولا تحزن كثيرا..

الـقـلـم

القلم صديقك الذي يبقى معك مادمت تهتم به.. 
وهو أداتك التي تعكس شخصك على مرآة الورق.. 
إنه هبة الله لبعض من الناس يحملوه سلاحا ومنارا.. 
يترجم بؤس قلوبهم وجراحاتهم الى قناديل تضئ دروب السعادة للآخرين 

أخطائنا

ليست المشكلة أن تخطئ.. 
حتى لو كان خطئك جسيما.. 
وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطأ وتتقبل النصح.. 
إنما العمل الجبار الذي ينتظرك حقا 
هو أن لالالالالالالالالالا تعود للخطأ أبدا 

لاتـقـف

لا تقف كثيرا عند أخطاء ماضيك.. 
لأنها ستحيل حاضرك جحيما.. 
ومستقبلك حُطاما.. 
يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار.. 
تعطيك دفعة جديدة في طريق الحق والصواب 

مـن يـكـرهـك ؟

ان يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بها 

شـروق وغـروب

لا تدع اليأس يستولي عليك، 
انظر الى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد، 
لتتعلم الدرس الذي أراد الله للناس أن يتعلموه.. 
ان الغروب لا يحول دون شروق مرة أخرى في كل صبح جديد 

لا تتـخـيـل

لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك.. 
ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء، 
لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك 
ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة.. 
بينما ينساب قطرة.. 
قطرة 

لا تحزن

لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما.. 
والوردة حنظلة.. 
والحديقة صخورا قاحلة 
لا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة.. 
لكن انظر الى عظمة من عصيت 
الدنيا كماء البحر.. 
كلما ازددت منه شربا.. 
ازددت عطشاً 
على العاقل أن يكون عالما بأهل زمانه.. 
مالكا للسانه بلاء الإنسان.. 
من اللسان 
لا تذل الناس لنفوذك وسلطتك.. 
فلو دامت لغيرك.. 
ما آلت اليك
منقول..
__________________​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*

لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك.. 
ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء، 
لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك 
ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة.. 
بينما ينساب قطرة.. 
قطرة 

ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع

كلام حضرتك جميل جدا


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك..
> 
> ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء،
> لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك اخة الحبيب البطل*
*بس انا مش حضرتى ولا حاجة*
**
*فيك تحكيلى جوجو*
**
*شكرا ليك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*


جميل جداااا يا جوجو

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا جوجو
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


*ميرسى لمرورك الطيب يا كلمو*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*

*
الـحـياة

كل دمعة لها نهاية.. 
ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة.. 
ولكل بسمة نهاية.. 
ونهاية البسمة دمعة !.. 
و لحن الحياه بداية ونهاية.. 
بسمة ودمعة.. 
فلا تفرح كثيرا.. 
ولا تحزن كثيرا..

جميل جدا جوجو​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*

الـحـياة

 كل دمعة لها نهاية.. 
 ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة.. 
 ولكل بسمة نهاية.. 
 ونهاية البسمة دمعة !.. 
 و لحن الحياه بداية ونهاية.. 
 بسمة ودمعة.. 
 فلا تفرح كثيرا.. 
 ولا تحزن كثيرا..

جميل جدا يا جوجو
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*

*كلام جميل جداا

تسلم ايديك حبيبي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*



rana1981 قال:


> *الـحـياة*​
> *كل دمعة لها نهاية.. *
> *ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة.. *
> *ولكل بسمة نهاية.. *
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك يا رنا*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> الـحـياة​
> 
> كل دمعة لها نهاية..
> ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة..
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكة *
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جداا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك حبيبي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا مايكل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2009)

*ماذا تعني لك؟*

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات وبصراحة اخي/اختي
انظر لمعانيها السامية



الـحـياة

كل دمعة لها نهاية.. 
ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة.. 
ولكل بسمة نهاية.. 
ونهاية البسمة دمعة !.. 
و لحن الحياه بداية ونهاية.. 
بسمة ودمعة.. 
فلا تفرح كثيرا.. 
ولا تحزن كثيرا..

الـقـلـم

القلم صديقك الذي يبقى معك مادمت تهتم به.. 
وهو أداتك التي تعكس شخصك على مرآة الورق.. 
إنه هبة الله لبعض من الناس يحملوه سلاحا ومنارا.. 
يترجم بؤس قلوبهم وجراحاتهم الى قناديل تضئ دروب السعادة للآخرين 

أخطائنا

ليست المشكلة أن تخطئ.. 
حتى لو كان خطئك جسيما.. 
وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطأ وتتقبل النصح.. 
إنما العمل الجبار الذي ينتظرك حقا 
هو أن لالالالالالالالالالا تعود للخطأ أبدا 

لاتـقـف

لا تقف كثيرا عند أخطاء ماضيك.. 
لأنها ستحيل حاضرك جحيما.. 
ومستقبلك حُطاما.. 
يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار.. 
تعطيك دفعة جديدة في طريق الحق والصواب 

مـن يـكـرهـك ؟

ان يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بها 

شـروق وغـروب

لا تدع اليأس يستولي عليك، 
انظر الى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد، 
لتتعلم الدرس الذي أراد الله للناس أن يتعلموه.. 
ان الغروب لا يحول دون شروق مرة أخرى في كل صبح جديد 

لا تتـخـيـل

لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك.. 
ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء، 
لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك 
ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة.. 
بينما ينساب قطرة.. 
قطرة 

لا تحزن

لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما.. 
والوردة حنظلة.. 
والحديقة صخورا قاحلة 
لا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة.. 
لكن انظر الى عظمة من عصيت 
الدنيا كماء البحر.. 
كلما ازددت منه شربا.. 
ازددت عطشاً 
على العاقل أن يكون عالما بأهل زمانه.. 
مالكا للسانه بلاء الإنسان.. 
من اللسان 
لا تذل الناس لنفوذك وسلطتك.. 
فلو دامت لغيرك.. 
ما آلت اليك

منقول..​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



> شـروق وغـروب
> 
> لا تدع اليأس يستولي عليك،
> انظر الى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد،
> ...


 
موضوع روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
 يا مشرفتنا الغاليه
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## youhnna (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

موضوع جميل ومعزى كاندى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

_*موضوع جميل كالعاده

شكرا ليكي ممتي

وربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*


لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما.. 
والوردة حنظلة.. 
والحديقة صخورا قاحلة 
لا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة.. 
لكن انظر الى عظمة من عصيت 
الدنيا كماء البحر.. 
كلما ازددت منه شربا.. 
ازددت عطشاً 
على العاقل أن يكون عالما بأهل زمانه.. 
مالكا للسانه بلاء الإنسان.. 
من اللسان 
لا تذل الناس لنفوذك وسلطتك.. 
فلو دامت لغيرك.. 
ما آلت اليك



موضوع وكلمات رائعة

 ربنا يباركك يا كاندي


----------



## rana1981 (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

*
لا تحزن

لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما.. 
والوردة حنظلة.. 
والحديقة صخورا قاحلة 
لا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة.. 
لكن انظر الى عظمة من عصيت 
الدنيا كماء البحر.. 
كلما ازددت منه شربا.. 
ازددت عطشاً 
على العاقل أن يكون عالما بأهل زمانه.. 
مالكا للسانه بلاء الإنسان.. 
من اللسان 
لا تذل الناس لنفوذك وسلطتك.. 
فلو دامت لغيرك.. 
ما آلت اليك

جميل جدا كاندي​*


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

موضوع رائع ياماما
وكلمات حلوة جدا ومعزية​


----------



## الياس السرياني (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

جميلة جداً أختي الغالية
تسلم الايادي
الرب يبارك فيكِ​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> يا مشرفتنا الغاليه
> 
> تسلم ايديك​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



youhnna قال:


> موضوع جميل ومعزى كاندى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



mikel coco قال:


> _*موضوع جميل كالعاده​*_
> 
> _*شكرا ليكي ممتي*_​
> 
> _*وربنا يباركك*_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



كليمو قال:


> لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما..
> والوردة حنظلة..
> والحديقة صخورا قاحلة
> لا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة..
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



rana1981 قال:


> *لا تحزن*​
> *لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما.. *
> *والوردة حنظلة.. *
> *والحديقة صخورا قاحلة *
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



bishoragheb قال:


> موضوع رائع ياماما​
> 
> وكلمات حلوة جدا ومعزية​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا بيشو​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



elias017 قال:


> جميلة جداً أختي الغالية​
> تسلم الايادي
> 
> الرب يبارك فيكِ​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا الياس​


----------



## just member (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



> ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة..
> بينما ينساب قطرة..
> قطرة


*كلماتك اكتثر من رائعة امى الغالية*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

موضوع راااائع ويستحق التقييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك يا قمر​


----------



## meraa (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

موضوع جميل اووى ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## muheb (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

موضوع جميل شكرا لجهودك 

المسيح يرعاك ويحميك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (22 أبريل 2009)

*ماذا تعني لك؟*

ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات وبصراحة اخي/اختي
انظر لمعانيها السامية



الـحـياة

*كل دمعة لها نهاية.. 
ونهاية أي دمعة بسمة.. 
ولكل بسمة نهاية.. 
ونهاية البسمة دمعة !.. 
و لحن الحياه بداية ونهاية.. 
بسمة ودمعة.. 
فلا تفرح كثيرا.. 
ولا تحزن كثيرا..

الـقـلـم

**القلم صديقك الذي يبقى معك مادمت تهتم به.. 
وهو أداتك التي تعكس شخصك على مرآة الورق.. 
إنه هبة الله لبعض من الناس يحملوه سلاحا ومنارا.. 
يترجم بؤس قلوبهم وجراحاتهم الى قناديل تضئ دروب السعادة للآخرين 

أخطائنا

**ليست المشكلة أن تخطئ.. 
حتى لو كان خطئك جسيما.. 
وليست الميزة أن تعترف بالخطأ وتتقبل النصح.. 
إنما العمل الجبار الذي ينتظرك حقا 
هو أن لالالالالالالالالالا تعود للخطأ أبدا 

لاتـقـف

**لا تقف كثيرا عند أخطاء ماضيك.. 
لأنها ستحيل حاضرك جحيما.. 
ومستقبلك حُطاما.. 
يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار.. 
تعطيك دفعة جديدة في طريق الحق والصواب 

مـن يـكـرهـك ؟

**ان يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها أهون كثيرا من أن يحبك الناس وأنت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بها 

شـروق وغـروب

**لا تدع اليأس يستولي عليك، 
انظر الى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد، 
لتتعلم الدرس الذي أراد الله للناس أن يتعلموه.. 
ان الغروب لا يحول دون شروق مرة أخرى في كل صبح جديد 

لا تتـخـيـل

**لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك.. 
ولا تجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء، 
لأنك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك 
ولتكن فيك طبيعة الماء الذي يحطم الصخرة.. 
بينما ينساب قطرة.. 
قطرة 

لا تحزن

**لأن الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما.. 
والوردة حنظلة.. 
والحديقة صخورا قاحلة 
لا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة.. 
لكن انظر الى عظمة من عصيت 
الدنيا كماء البحر.. 
كلما ازددت منه شربا.. 
ازددت عطشاً 
على العاقل أن يكون عالما بأهل زمانه.. 
مالكا للسانه بلاء الإنسان.. 
من اللسان 
لا تذل الناس لنفوذك وسلطتك.. 
فلو دامت لغيرك.. 
ما آلت اليك*


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



come with me قال:


> *كلماتك اكتثر من رائعة امى الغالية*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع راااائع ويستحق التقييم​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك يا قمر​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

وميرسى اوى على التقييم​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



meraa قال:


> موضوع جميل اووى ربنا يباركك ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



muheb قال:


> موضوع جميل شكرا لجهودك
> 
> المسيح يرعاك ويحميك


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## white rose (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

روعة يا كاندي

الرب يباركك كمان و كمان


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*


----------



## lovely dove (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*


موضوع اكتر من راااااائع يامامتي 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



white rose قال:


> روعة يا كاندي
> 
> الرب يباركك كمان و كمان


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



happy angel قال:


>


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااائع يامامتي
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> ​


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

_جميلة موضوعك كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

*موضوع روووووووووووووووووعة مامتي
مرسيه ليكي كتيييييييييييييير
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*

روووووووووووعه يا كاندى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميلة موضوعك كاندى_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا تونى​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع روووووووووووووووووعة مامتي​*
> *مرسيه ليكي كتيييييييييييييير*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: ماذا تعني لك؟*



kokoman قال:


> روووووووووووعه يا كاندى ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ماذا تعنى لك...؟؟؟*

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------

